# campsites costa del sol



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. Staying in an apartment at present on CDS having driven from Caen in our motorhome, I would appreciate information on campsites on CDS and fees per month as looking at the campsite web sites no one seems to state what their long term fees are, or maybe I am having senior moments and not able to suss them out, am, unfortunately not very computor literate. Also, another query, has anyone in forum been to the Canary Islands with their motorhome, what are the sites like there, and ferry across to the islands, and where to go for the ferry. 

So far, with gratitude to the advice from the forum, we have made it to the CDS in our motorhome, would appreciate further information.

Many thanks


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Hi there is a park is Cabopino on the way to Marbella keep looking on your right for the sign after passing signs for Estepona, correct me if anyone else knows. No idea about costs though


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

??? The Caravan Club is sure to have some recommendations online.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Babbs said:


> Hello. Staying in an apartment at present on CDS having driven from Caen in our motorhome, I would appreciate information on campsites on CDS and fees per month as looking at the campsite web sites no one seems to state what their long term fees are, or maybe I am having senior moments and not able to suss them out, am, unfortunately not very computor literate. Also, another query, has anyone in forum been to the Canary Islands with their motorhome, what are the sites like there, and ferry across to the islands, and where to go for the ferry.
> 
> So far, with gratitude to the advice from the forum, we have made it to the CDS in our motorhome, would appreciate further information.
> 
> Many thanks


You know Babbs, I've been thinking about this and I think in your shoes I'd get a list of possible campsites, which is easy enough, and just fire off an email, in English, to ask for their long term rates. I've looked at a few sites and you're right, they don't mention long stays. Perhaps there is no reduction against their usual autumn/ winter rates???????
You won't get a reply from all of them, but some of them should reply and it'll give you an idea.


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello. Checked out Cabopino camp site, looks really nice however a bit pricey for our 'retirement' budget for a long term stay. Have found another site, Parque Tropical, not too far from Estepona and e100 cheaper per month! Looking at the long term rental sites for apartments it appears that you can rent one for quite a lot less than the campsite, problem is, parking for the motorhome! However if we venture into the campo it seems we can rent a finka for around the same price and have lots of parking space but have to negotiate country roads! Thanks to all for the advice, we have learnt so much from this site and from advice we have followed up on.


----------

